# Hello from NC



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Cottle21 (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

always learning.


----------



## jeblevins (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome! I am also new and from NC. There seem to be several of us on here. What part are you from?


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT from southern Stanly Co. NC.Where are you from in NC? Good to have you on here!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Welcome to AT!!!   *


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Don Sharma (Jan 27, 2011)

Go to a studio, model agency, model mayhem, FB or Myspace to do a model casting call

remember to put up details about your professional work, portfolio, experience, expectation etc.

there are too many weirdos and creeps out there that's ruining photoshoots for the rest of us photographers


----------

